# How often do you wash tech gear? How often do you re-waterproof?



## severine (Nov 11, 2008)

I threw some softshells in the wash today with Tech Wash (and doing a Softshell re-waterproofing right now) and got to thinking... how often do you wash your tech gear (i.e. jackets and ski/board pants)?  Obviously, less is more for the sake of preserving the waterproofing. But do you really fret about it? Or just wash whenever it's smelly/dirty/etc? Do you use re-waterproofing every time, or every so many times? 

Or am I asking the wrong question since you're mostly guys and don't do laundry anyway?


----------



## Greg (Nov 11, 2008)

I wash once or twice a year. I never re-waterproof, but I probably should.


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 11, 2008)

Wash and re-waterproof once every six months or so...or when water stops beeding and DWR needs to be refreshed.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 11, 2008)

I wish I knew you were doing a Tech Wash load... I would have left my softshell (which is in desperate need of a cleaning) at home. 

Seems like washing the jackets and such once a year is adequate, unless they get really dirty for some reason..


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 11, 2008)

yeah i wash  and i'm a guy 

 I do our softshells and hard shells and bibs and ski pants at the end  of the season usually unless they need it. But then again The Queen and i each have 5 soft and hard shells so we wear differant ones each time we ski 


Personally Have never re- waterproofed  

 the rest of our stuff gets washed each time ( spyder soft tops  and various technical underlayers and socks )


----------



## Greg (Nov 11, 2008)

I don't believe 2knees has ever washed that grimy yellow jacket of his. It smells like a wet dog. uke:


----------



## bvibert (Nov 11, 2008)

Greg said:


> I don't believe 2knees has ever washed that grimy yellow jacket of his. It smells like a wet dog. uke:



:lol:

I think he mentioned that he might be getting a new jacket for this season...


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 11, 2008)

Greg said:


> I don't believe 2knees has ever washed that grimy yellow jacket of his. It smells like a wet dog. uke:



Sounds like potential tinder for a sacrifice to ULLR


----------



## Greg (Nov 11, 2008)

bvibert said:


> :lol:
> 
> I think he mentioned that he might be getting a new jacket for this season...



Good. Then he can burn that decrepit old thing. It'll probably light up like a dry christmas tree.


----------



## severine (Nov 11, 2008)

Greg said:


> Good. Then he can burn that decrepit old thing. It'll probably light up like a dry christmas tree.


Maybe he should add the windpants to the fire. 

Bri-I thought of that before you left, but it was a last minute thing. Sorry. I'll wash your softshell tonight.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 11, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Sounds like potential tinder for a sacrifice to ULLR



I like that idea!  We should have a CT sacrifice to ULLR party!


----------



## bvibert (Nov 11, 2008)

severine said:


> Maybe he should add the windpants to the fire.
> 
> Bri-I thought of that before you left, but it was a last minute thing. Sorry. I'll wash your softshell tonight.



I was just teasing.   I should wash my pants too, I don't think I washed them at the end of last season.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 11, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I like that idea!  We should have a CT sacrifice to ULLR party!




I  got a nasty ass ole jacket i  used to ski in.  Its my outside "o yard work in the late fall "jacket -- Hell i'll even dance around the damn fire to get some snow to stick around


----------



## severine (Nov 11, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> I  got a nasty ass ole jacket i  used to ski in.  Its my outside "o yard work in the late fall "jacket -- Hell i'll even dance around the damn fire to get some snow to stick around


Just as long as this isn't a clothing-optional sacrificial ceremony.  :lol:


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 11, 2008)

severine said:


> Just as long as this isn't a clothing-optional sacrificial ceremony.  :lol:



one word ----SHRINKAGE -


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 11, 2008)

severine said:


> I threw some softshells in the wash today with Tech Wash (and doing a Softshell re-waterproofing right now) and got to thinking... how often do you wash your tech gear (i.e. jackets and ski/board pants)?  Obviously, less is more for the sake of preserving the waterproofing. But do you really fret about it? Or just wash whenever it's smelly/dirty/etc? Do you use re-waterproofing every time, or every so many times?
> 
> Or am I asking the wrong question since you're mostly guys and don't do laundry anyway?


what do you use to do the re-waterproofing?


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Nov 11, 2008)

i do not wash with waterproof stuff as it'll waterproof the inside of your jacket/pants that are supposed to be 'breathable'...i spray waterproof..


----------



## severine (Nov 11, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> what do you use to do the re-waterproofing?


For the softshells, I just found a product at REI by Nikwax called Softshell Proof. It's supposed to be good for all Windstopper, Windbloc, and Polartec stuff, too. It is not supposed to affect the breathability of the fabrics.

To re-waterproof the Gore-Tex type stuff, I have used this sort of thing in the past. You don't get many applications out of the bottle though:
http://www.rei.com/product/724690


----------



## cbcbd (Nov 11, 2008)

I try to wash my gore-tex hard shells as least as possible... if I do I use Nikwax TX-direct spray to rewaterproof


----------



## Glenn (Nov 11, 2008)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> i do not wash with waterproof stuff as it'll waterproof the inside of your jacket/pants that are supposed to be 'breathable'...i spray waterproof..



Interesting. That's something I never thought of. Good post.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Nov 11, 2008)

Outergear gets washed at end of season, never used any of the waterproofing stuff. Occasionally, a pant shell gets grody and gets a midseason wash. Otherwise, if it doesn't stand up on its own, its clean.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 11, 2008)

Glenn said:


> Interesting. That's something I never thought of. Good post.


I'd like to re-waterproof some stuff but now I'm thoroughly confused as what to do....:blink:


----------



## cbcbd (Nov 11, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> I'd like to re-waterproof some stuff but now I'm thoroughly confused as what to do....:blink:


The standard Nikwax way would be to wash your stuff with Tech-Wash (if Gore-tex or similar) and then spray it with TX-Direct spray. That combo does work well when I've done it although I haven't tried anything different yet.  For softshells you can use their Softshell wash-in waterproofing... I have a bottle but haven't used it yet.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 11, 2008)

cbcbd said:


> I try to wash my gore-tex hard shells as least as possible... if I do I use Nikwax TX-direct spray to rewaterproof



I used the spray on stuff once and didn't have really good results with it.  The first time out with the jacket after washing and treatment the water didn't bead up at all.  What have your experiences been?


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Nov 11, 2008)

I can count on one hand the number of days where rain/snow was an issue in the past few seasons. My experience is most of the outer water resistance gear holds up for a few years, then it gets replaced with new gear. The older stuff gets worn on sunny days. I'm guessing there's prolly some kinda spray on water repellant as well.


----------



## mattchuck2 (Nov 11, 2008)

Never and Never . . .

I don't think my ski stuff stinks, it's just a mixture of Fire Smoke, Weed (not mine of course), Sweat, Nachos and Beer . . .

Smells like Winter to me!


----------



## Glenn (Nov 11, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> I'd like to re-waterproof some stuff but now I'm thoroughly confused as what to do....:blink:




As am I. I just wash the jacket every so often. Let me rephrase that. My wife washes after she says: "That thing needs to get washed! Look at the collar!"


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 11, 2008)

Glenn said:


> As am I. I just wash the jacket every so often. Let me rephrase that. My wife washes after she says: "That thing needs to get washed! Look at the collar!"


+1....but I have trained her well on not putting _*any*_ ski clothing in the dryer.  Everything gets line dried...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 11, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Outergear gets washed at end of season, never used any of the waterproofing stuff. Occasionally, a pant shell gets grody and gets a midseason wash. Otherwise, if it doesn't stand up on its own, its clean.



Times two..or when my ski jacket starts smelling like BO


----------



## bvibert (Nov 11, 2008)

Glenn said:


> As am I. I just wash the jacket every so often. Let me rephrase that. My wife washes after she says: "That thing needs to get washed! Look at the collar!"





RootDKJ said:


> +1....but I have trained her well on not putting _*any*_ ski clothing in the dryer.  Everything gets line dried...



Do they use regular detergent?  Supposedly regular detergent is not good for Gore-Tex like materials, it clogs up the pores or something...


----------



## Glenn (Nov 11, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Do they use regular detergent?  Supposedly regular detergent is not good for Gore-Tex like materials, it clogs up the pores or something...



Asking me what's used in the laundry machine is like asking my wife what type of oil I use in the vehicles. :lol:

It's a big jug and smells like laundry. 

Her response to the oil question would be similar: "It's in a bunch of bottles". 

Seriously though, I'd imagine it's regular ol' detergent. I'm sporting an older North Face Scot "I left the last T off because it's silent" Schmidt Steep Tech. I'm sure the Water Proofing left the garmet around the time MTV stopped playing videos.


----------



## Greg (Nov 11, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Do they use regular detergent?  Supposedly regular detergent is not good for Gore-Tex like materials, it clogs up the pores or something...



I thought I heard once that it's better to use powder detergent than liquid detergent. Not sure why that would be. Anyway, I just wash my gear in regular old liquid All. Unless you're skiing in pouring rain all day, there's a bit of overthinking that I think you can get caught up in with this stuff.


----------



## Trekchick (Nov 11, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I was just teasing.   I should wash my pants too, I don't think I washed them at the end of last season.


You're a big pig. 

For waterproofing, I use camp dry.  Not sure if I'm supposed to, but that's what I do.


----------



## severine (Nov 11, 2008)

Greg said:


> I thought I heard once that it's better to use powder detergent than liquid detergent. Not sure why that would be. Anyway, I just wash my gear in regular old liquid All. Unless you're skiing in pouring rain all day, there's a bit of overthinking that I think you can get caught up in with this stuff.



I looked on the labels for my tech gear and they all said to use powdered detergent (which I don't normally with our front-loader). Tech Wash is supposed to be safe for tech gear; no optical brighteners added and it's supposed to wash out residue-free. I use my hardshell as a rain jacket so it's important to me that it remains waterproof.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 11, 2008)

Greg said:


> I thought I heard once that it's better to use powder detergent than liquid detergent. Not sure why that would be. Anyway, I just wash my gear in regular old liquid All. Unless you're skiing in pouring rain all day, there's a bit of overthinking that I think you can get caught up in with this stuff.


Two years ago, I got stuck on the Skye Peak lift out of Bear for over 1/2 hour in the pouring rain.  I'll ski in the rain up to a the point where I'd turn my windsheild washers on in the car.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 11, 2008)

Greg said:


> I thought I heard once that it's better to use powder detergent than liquid detergent. Not sure why that would be. Anyway, I just wash my gear in regular old liquid All. Unless you're skiing in pouring rain all day, there's a bit of overthinking that I think you can get caught up in with this stuff.



It's not that hard to go out and buy some tech wash to wash the stuff in.  IIRC, it has more to do with the breath ability of the material (so that your sweat can get out), than the waterproofness.  I pay good money for my outer layers, it's worth it to me to spend a few dollars extra once a year to ensure they continue to preform.

And yes, when I do ski in the rain or wet snow storms I like to stay dry...


----------



## Greg (Nov 11, 2008)

bvibert said:


> It's not that hard to go out and buy some tech wash to wash the stuff in.  IIRC, it has more to do with the breath ability of the material (so that your sweat can get out), than the waterproofness.  I pay good money for my outer layers, it's worth it to me to spend a few dollars extra once a year to ensure they continue to preform.
> 
> And yes, when I do ski in the rain or wet snow storms I like to stay dry...



Fair enough. I just don't think that not using such products is going to immediately zap all waterproofness from your gear, but I guess it's probably a good idea to use them. I'm just lazy. :lol:


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 11, 2008)

I try to buy dark colored stuff so you won't see when its dirty. If it starts to smell spray some Fabreeze on it:lol:;-)


----------



## Greg (Nov 11, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> If it starts to smell spray some Fabreeze on it:lol:;-)



That's the smell I've been detecting mountain biking with you all summer. I couldn't out my finger on it.


----------



## cbcbd (Nov 11, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I used the spray on stuff once and didn't have really good results with it.  The first time out with the jacket after washing and treatment the water didn't bead up at all.  What have your experiences been?


Lol, ok... I'll be honest... I've washed my jacket once and sprayed it once   That one time that I did the water was beading up so I dunno... I think it's time for me to wash my goretex stuff again just to refresh my memory of the thing working


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Nov 11, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> I try to buy dark colored stuff so you won't see when its dirty. If it starts to smell spray some Fabreeze on it:lol:;-)



+1. 90% of my outer gear is jet black. No mix n match issues here for the fashion challenged.


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Nov 12, 2008)

usually wash it once a year..maybe twice if I've had a trip out west that involved lots of hiking and swampy a$$.  The dryer will actually help renew a DWR coating...10-15 min on med heat.  They say not to use liquid detergents because theycan interfere with the DWR coatings and the breathability of the waterproof membrane...gore tex, helly tech, marmot's membrain, etc.


----------



## trtaylor (Nov 12, 2008)

For sure don't use any detergent containing fabric softener. As others have mentioned, powder preferred over liquid. Double-rinse is recommended regardless. Then while wet, apply the DWR (Nikwax or ReviveX). As ECP says, a short time in the dryer on low heat is good.

Me, I wash stuff at the end of season, before it gets put away.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 13, 2008)

trtaylor said:


> For sure don't use any detergent containing fabric softener. As others have mentioned, powder preferred over liquid. Double-rinse is recommended regardless. Then while wet, apply the DWR (Nikwax or ReviveX). As ECP says, a short time in the dryer on low heat is good.
> 
> Me, I wash stuff at the end of season, before it gets put away.



A short time in the dryer before, or after applying the DWR?


----------



## severine (Nov 13, 2008)

bvibert said:


> A short time in the dryer before, or after applying the DWR?


It's sort of like when we did cloth diapering. The fabrics for the diaper covers were similar to the tech fabrics in our gear... and a short time in the dryer did wonders to help waterproofness because it would help re-seal any holes in the coating. Liquid detergents with optical brighteners (and, God forbid, fabric softener! ) were also big no-nos because they would interfere with the waterproofness.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 13, 2008)

severine said:


> It's sort of like when we did cloth diapering. The fabrics for the diaper covers were similar to the tech fabrics in our gear... and a short time in the dryer did wonders to help waterproofness because it would help re-seal any holes in the coating. Liquid detergents with optical brighteners (and, God forbid, fabric softener! ) were also big no-nos because they would interfere with the waterproofness.



That still didn't answer my question...


----------



## trtaylor (Nov 13, 2008)

bvibert said:


> That still didn't answer my question...


Listen to your wife :grin:

Wash, while wet apply the Nikwax/ReviveX. Then tumbe dry on low heat for a short period of time.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 13, 2008)

trtaylor said:


> Listen to your wife :grin:
> 
> Wash, while wet apply the Nikwax/ReviveX. Then tumbe dry on low heat for a short period of time.



Thanks for the clarification.  Is there any worry about the Nikwax getting all over the inside of the dryer?


----------



## trtaylor (Nov 13, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Thanks for the clarification.  Is there any worry about the Nikwax getting all over the inside of the dryer?


I've never heard any reference to that being an issue.


----------



## Beetlenut (Nov 13, 2008)

severine said:


> how often do you wash your tech gear (i.e. jackets and ski/board pants)?


 
What? You're suppose to wash that stuff? I just take my ski pants off, and they go stand in the corner until the next ski day! Have never used any product on them!


----------



## bigbog (Nov 17, 2008)

*....*

I've been doing the re-waterproof at end of season....but washing depends on how much I've perspired...usually after every (*EDIT:..make that ~12th skiday).  Mild powder or TechWash..and I use a _Large_ rinse with all my clothes anyways...does a good job of ridding any excess.

$.01
SteveD


----------



## Marc (Nov 17, 2008)

Gore-Tex garments general washing instructions:

http://www.gore-tex.com/remote/Satellite/content/care-center/washing-instructions


----------



## severine (Nov 17, 2008)

Marc said:


> Gore-Tex garments general washing instructions:
> 
> http://www.gore-tex.com/remote/Satellite/content/care-center/washing-instructions





> WATER REPELLENT TREATMENT
> Gore recommends applying a topical water repellency restorative (DWR treatment) for outdoor fabrics, available at your local outdoor retailer. We do not recommend wash-in treatments as they can affect the garment's breathability.



Basically, use the spray ons for renewing waterproofing.

Softshells are a whole other realm though... I'd like to think that Softshell Proof I used helped somewhat.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 18, 2008)

Tec Wash when ever it looks like it needs or or atleast once a season (heck, my kids stuff get tec-washed probably a dozen times during ski season), and then the appropriate Nik-Wax water repellancy treatment depending on if it's a hard/soft shell.

The less foreign matter in the water/wind proof membrane, the better they work!


----------

